# Pitbull's?



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Absolutly love these beautiful dogs, would love to know what others think of them?
please dont be to stereotypical , i have a tendancy to get quite defensive about these dogs LOL


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

few pics of my boy i had he was soft as anything around people however when it comes to other dogs he was a nightmare tryed everything to get him to get on with other dogs but he just wont have any of it i dident get him till he was 8months old though so you dont know what happend in them first 8 months


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

think this poem about sums them up


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

love them and wish they were legal and people didnt train them to fight. They were voted best family pet in the u.s the other year when trained properly and not abused.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

ohhh your pitt is gorgeous! id love one, but they're only seem to be back yard breeders breeding ill and poor looking dogs aswell as the fact i live in swindon and the feds are hot on these dogs, i couldnt bare to have my taken from me  although my freind has a gorgeous soft little pup Bronco, hes a very lovely chap, aswell as my old GSD id say this dog is the most affectionate one i've seen.
That poem is sad 
My goal in the future is to try and get people to understand this breed and the dogo argentino which i also love, education is the key here


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

chewy86 said:


> love them and wish they were legal and people didnt train them to fight. They were voted best family pet in the u.s the other year when trained properly and not abused.


 yer the problem is the way this :censor:ing country is going lots more breeds will be banned soon the problem is why punish the dog its not his falt hes had a :censor:er of a owner they need to think up some better rules for things rather than just pulling out the ban hammer


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

nice pit mate, prefer blues myself. Be careful who you tell so not to get grassed up and him/her gets put to sleep.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> ohhh your pitt is gorgeous! id love one, but they're only seem to be back yard breeders breeding ill and poor looking dogs aswell as the fact i live in swindon and the feds are hot on these dogs, i couldnt bare to have my taken from me  although my freind has a gorgeous soft little pup Bronco, hes a very lovely chap, aswell as my old GSD id say this dog is the most affectionate one i've seen.
> That poem is sad
> My goal in the future is to try and get people to understand this breed and the dogo argentino which i also love, education is the key here


 i know its very hard to find/get a good quality one and one that has been breed and looked after properly yer i know what you mean as a dog in my eyes is like a kid and just to have it taken off you and know there going to be put down just breaks your heart


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Your dog is nice. Is it a Pit Bull or a Pit Bull type?


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Your dog is nice. Is it a Pit Bull or a Pit Bull type?


 pure amarican red nose pit payed £500 for him when he was 8 months old had him stolen a following 8 weeks after  realy weird thing was though a year later i see the spitting image of him and after pulling over and stopping and chatting to the bloke i found out that it was actualy his mother and she only lives about 5 streets away from me i wouldent get one again though as it broke my heart loseing him and i just would not want to risk loseing another one weather it be stolen/taken by poilce/rspca or what ever. i am looking into getting another dog soon as we move house just not decided what type to get i want a good fishing dog  going to go for some kind of gun dog most probs


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

courseithurts said:


> pure amarican red nose pit payed £500 for him when he was 8 months old had him stolen a following 8 weeks after  realy weird thing was though a year later i see the spitting image of him and after pulling over and stopping and chatting to the bloke i found out that it was actualy his mother and she only lives about 5 streets away from me i wouldent get one again though as it broke my heart loseing him and i just would not want to risk loseing another one weather it be stolen/taken by poilce/rspca or what ever. i am looking into getting another dog soon as we move house just not decided what type to get i want a good fishing dog  going to go for some kind of gun dog most probs


Ah right. i only ask round where i live, all the local scrotes have pit bull types, they swagger arounfd the street with them like hard nuts! A few months ago a house a few houses down from me was raided by police & 2 adult pits & 10 puppies were seized.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right. i only ask round where i live, all the local scrotes have pit bull types, they swagger arounfd the street with them like hard nuts! A few months ago a house a few houses down from me was raided by police & 2 adult pits & 10 puppies were seized.


 yer theres 100s round where i live 2 and so called irish staff/long legged staff and that staffs crossed with boxers un that lol. the problem is its another money thing people get these kinds of dogs and just breed breed and breed them for the money they dont care who there selling them 2 or what effect its having on there dog etc i think its all started coming to a head though as i have seen staff prices have droped stupidly as no one wants them any more and the market is flooded with them shame is its still going to take people a few years to realise this and 10000s more un wanted dogs


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

yeh im a softy for blue's there gorgeous, its hard to find some one thats selling a pure bred though, as theirs so many pit x staffies ect ect 
As for a fishing dog, id go for a german short haired pointer, got to train my tutors pup, fell in love with him, shocked at how quick he learned.
As for these "status" dogs they have been so badly mis treated as a group, all these scummy chavs think its hard having a pitt or a cross, it gets taken away and they can go buy another for 70 quid, my bro's freind dumped one at our house saying if we dont take it he will brake its legs and dump in a skip the sick f**k, so we took him in, got his worms and kennel cough treated and hes now rehomed on a farm with a family and another puppy 
And we had a house on the new housing estate across the feilds raided mum dad and 3 pups were seized and put down


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> yeh im a softy for blue's there gorgeous, its hard to find some one thats selling a pure bred though, as theirs so many pit x staffies ect ect
> As for a fishing dog, id go for a german short haired pointer, got to train my tutors pup, fell in love with him, shocked at how quick he learned


 yer they look quite like springers dont they just sort of skinnyer longer legged and obv shorter hair


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

hmm i wouldnt say so, but im very pedantic when it comes to dogs..and horses xD


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> hmm i wouldnt say so, but im very pedantic when it comes to dogs..and horses xD


 lol mayb its just the colour thats alike then  lol


----------



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

courseithurts said:


> yer the problem is the way this :censor:ing country is going lots more breeds will be banned soon the problem is why punish the dog its not his falt hes had a :censor:er of a owner they need to think up some better rules for things rather than just pulling out the ban hammer


 The dangerous dog act in this country is :censor:. It's a poorly written piece of legislation that punishes the dog and not the owners. I've always been one for punishing the deed not the breed. My opinion has always been that any dog can and will make a well mannered member of society providing that it is well socialised from a very young age. Sadly because of the laws of this country along with the reputation that some breeds have gained they too often fall into the wrong hands and more breeds will be added.
As a breeder, I'm very choosy about where any of my puppies go, sadly this isn't the case for the backyard breeders who think more of the ££££ and as a result more and more breeds are getting bad reputations.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmm, I think it's right to punish the deed and not the breed but it is worth noting that most of these dogs have been bred for fighting, especially if it comes from a back yard breeder. I know you can socialise a pup but I wouldn't want a dog that was line bred to be the most agressive.
The problem is that the law should have stopped dog fighting ages ago, not only these dogs are used and most people who breed and fight only sell their pups to other fighters. Chances are that before the ban you would have found reputable breeders and lovely dogs but now you won't. I don't think there's any point in looking for one now, it's unfortunate but the only person you will get a pitbull from now is a dog fighter, and even if you find one, and you believe you can socialise it to make it a nice pet, do you really want to put money into the hands of someone who breeds (and most likely fights) illegal dogs?
Also, most people have no idea what dog is actually banned, only the pure American Pitbull is banned and yet if you ask people to point the 'banned' dog out in a line-up most people think it's a much stockier shorter dog. It's stupid, they banned a breed and even the cops don't know which dog is illegal. Would have been much better if they had a law enforcment section that investigated dog fighting and put the people doing it in prison rather dooming a breed to be pts, just... because.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i dislike pitbulls greatly...
it's always a pit that creates problems... too bad... nice dogs... limited but nice... it's the owners that ruin them...
a risky breed we have created...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

You do realise this is a open public forum and police can monitor it ?

I should know i had a lovely meeting with some police over a video's i posted on here they werent pits but they were in the news.

=D


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to be honest, I am very anti BSL and pro-pitbull but I cannot understand anyone claiming to "love" the breed and considering owning one when they are illegal. All they are saying is they love them enough to risk getting them shoved in dirty kennels for months, mistreated and killed for nothing. That's not love. Get a legal breed or campaign for a change in the law, yes, great. Don't knowingly own (and gloat about) pit bull type dogs in this country when you know doing so gets innocent dogs killed.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pitbulls are banned in the u.k.?

some places here ban them... not that anyone cares... people still have them and walk them in public...

they're just not a breed for most of the people that actually keep them...

wannabe ganstas all have them... ruin them... then go to jail when their pit kills someone or something...


i don't trust them at all...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

yes, Pitbulls were farely recently banned in the UK. Now every 'wannabe gangster' has staffies as far as I can see. Everyone around here has some kind of bull (terrrier) dog. 
I wasn't aware that there's actually 4 types of dogs banned, I thought it was just the American Pitbull.


the Pit Bull Terrier
the Japanese tosa
the Dogo Argentino
the Fila Brasileiro
...all illegal in the UK. 

Anyway, I don't understand how they thought it would help to make these dogs illegal, I guess they were banned to keep people safe rather than to stop dog fighting. Even though these dogs were never meant to be aggressive towards humans. 

I think KathyM is right though in saying you can't have an ilegal breed and fight for it to be made legal. You can't have a dog you love, and risk it being pts.

Apparently though the law states it's illegal to breed and trade them. If you already have one it's not ilegal but must be neutered and muzzled in a public place.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

em_40 said:


> Also, most people have no idea what dog is actually banned, only the pure American Pitbull is banned and yet if you ask people to point the 'banned' dog out in a line-up most people think it's a much stockier shorter dog. It's stupid, they banned a breed and even the cops don't know which dog is illegal.


You're right about confusion about what breed is banned, but its because of the way section 1 (the bit about the banned breeds) of the dangerous dogs act is written. Its not just pitbulls that are banned, it's a pitbull "type", meaning that if your dog happens to looks "type", regardless of its parents, it is an illegal dog. People have had their dogs seized, even with proof of parentage just because of the way they look. If you work in rescue its a fine line between that dog being another staffy cross or a pitbull type.

From DEFRA's website - "It is important to note that, in the UK, dangerous dogs are classified by “type”, not by breed label. This means that whether a dog is considered dangerous, and therefore prohibited, will depend on a judgment about its physical characteristics, and whether they match the description of a prohibited ‘type’. This assessment of the physical characteristics is made by a court."

The DDA clearly doesn't work, and feeling towards it has changed. DEFRA did a public consultation on the act, looking at what could be changed about it. If anyone's interested in reading what was raised they can have a look here:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/consult/dangerous-dogs/101125-dangerous-dogs-responses.pdf


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I have to be honest, I am very anti BSL and pro-pitbull but I cannot understand anyone claiming to "love" the breed and considering owning one when they are illegal. All they are saying is they love them enough to risk getting them shoved in dirty kennels for months, mistreated and killed for nothing. That's not love. Get a legal breed or campaign for a change in the law, yes, great. Don't knowingly own (and gloat about) pit bull type dogs in this country when you know doing so gets innocent dogs killed.


Well said.....


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

em_40 said:


> yes, Pitbulls were farely recently banned in the UK. Now every 'wannabe gangster' has staffies as far as I can see. Everyone around here has some kind of bull (terrrier) dog.
> I wasn't aware that there's actually 4 types of dogs banned, I thought it was just the American Pitbull.
> 
> 
> ...


 
The ones ive put in bold ive seen with my own eyes, the other two i hve yet to come across, niether of the two ive seen and had contact with made one attempt to attack but i suppose thats how they have been brougth up.

Plus there a lot more two it tat just having them nueterd and muzzled in a public place, they need to be registerd with the police and tattoo even then this doesnt stop them from being siezed again and have to go through the whole kenneling process again ( ive seen it happen many times)

and although it pains me to say it i have to argee with Kathy. How can you risk your "illegal breed" because you love the breed and dont think i should be illegal to own one, why not join in the fight againt the legislation instead of broadcasting that you own one for the whole world to see.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

people fight pits right here in my town... it was on the local forum here...

why?... i'll never know...

the pounds are full of pits here... anywhere you go... being born a pitbull is almost a sentence to a miserable life...

anyway, why bother with a pit? there are so many great breeds... why have a dog that was bred to fight?... it's in it's blood... like other breeds created for a job... retrievers retrieve... blood hounds track... greyhounds run... pitbulls fight...

like a gun... it's designed to do a job... and in the wrong hands a gun or pit will be a danger to anyone around it... 

it's mostly a macho thing here in the states...

besides... pits only killed 22 americans last year... rotweilers killed just four people here and they were in second place...

that's with over 500 cities banning them...

and pits being only 5% of dogs here...


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i will always defend this breed of dog. 

i am a strong believer in 'if a dogs nasty, blame the owner'


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

HABU said:


> people fight pits right here in my town... it was on the local forum here...
> 
> why?... i'll never know...
> 
> ...


Pbt's were bred to fight dogs, not people. Why shouldn't people have them? 
I don't think just anyone should be allowed to keep/breed any dog. All dogs are potentially dangerous to a degree. People should have a licensce imo


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

> All dogs are potentially dangerous to a degree.


i agree!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm afraid I agree that there _needs_ to be legislation regarding Pits, whether it's BSL or not. Pitbulls *will* always appeal to those who want them for unsavoury purposes, whether fighting other dogs or as weapons. And let's face it Pit's are likely to do a lot more damage than other breeds of dog. Therefore we need to make sure they don't fall into the wrong hands and the government doesn't have many other options than an outright ban. I'm glad they're banned. I'd rather a few genuine people were upset about not being able to keep their favourite breed than children get their face ripped off because some knobs want status dogs. Pits will always be more dangerous than Staffies when in the wrong hands.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

> _than children get their face ripped off because some knobs want status dogs. Pits will always be more dangerous than Staffies when in the wrong hands_.


 
i agree that these dogs are always gona be the dogs that gangs and down right idiots want, but on the other hand, why should these dogs be put down, ECT when the only reason you get the nasty ones is because the owner has made them that way. if you bring them up correctly, they are a brilliant dog to keep. and i stand by the words 'its not the dog, its the owner' but you dont see the owner gettin put down do you? x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Unfortunately its not completely how a dog is treated that shapes it as a well balanced adult, dodgy breeding and trying to make dogs more aggressive contributes to the problem, it is endemic and its not going to go away, the laws as they are clearly dont work but saying that what will work? Its an impossible situation.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

xPrincessx said:


> i agree that these dogs are always gona be the dogs that gangs and down right idiots want, but on the other hand, why should these dogs be put down, ECT when the only reason you get the nasty ones is because the owner has made them that way. if you bring them up correctly, they are a brilliant dog to keep. and i stand by the words 'its not the dog, its the owner' but you dont see the owner gettin put down do you? x


I do completely agree, but it's not realistic. Culling the agressive dogs, that I agree were made that way, and punishing the owners didn't work hence why the government had to resort to BSL. I believe the bad owners should be imprisoned, but it's not going to happen.
But I would rather that people were safe from such powerful animals when all the knobs would own one. Like you said it's the choice dog for downright idiots and gangs. It's about damage limitation.
I think they're stunning dogs.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm afraid I agree that there _needs_ to be legislation regarding Pits, whether it's BSL or not. Pitbulls *will* always appeal to those who want them for unsavoury purposes, whether fighting other dogs or as weapons. And let's face it Pit's are likely to do a lot more damage than other breeds of dog. Therefore we need to make sure they don't fall into the wrong hands and the government doesn't have many other options than an outright ban. I'm glad they're banned. I'd rather a few genuine people were upset about not being able to keep their favourite breed than children get their face ripped off because some knobs want status dogs. Pits will always be more dangerous than Staffies when in the wrong hands.


There plenty of other breeds out there that have attacked people including collies,labs, JRT's and plenty more no bull breeds.

Although i agree Pits will always grab the attention of these horrible people.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i no a few people with pure breeds, and they have young children, and ive never heard of 1 horror story, because these dogs have been bought up to fight, they have been bought up from a puppy to no right from wrong, and they respect there owners, and are good dogs.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> There plenty of other breeds out there that have attacked people including collies,labs, JRT's andplenty more no bull breeds.


 
i agree with this aswell, for a matter of a fact my mum was attacked by a lab a few years back, actually broke her skin and had to go to hospital. did the dog get put down, no.

infact theres a 3 legged sheppard x collie on my road, and its evil. chases people. even grabbed people prams and shakes them, the ammount of times ive had it jump at me, coz im tryin to rescue a cat from it. and ive reported it to the police a number of times, aswell as other neighbours, as its killed a few peoples cat, and bit a child in the face, and you no what, its running round the park now.

its not far on pits. ALL dogs can be nasty. the one i was talkin about, i knew it from a pup. tiny cute little thing it was, but they didnt bring it up right, and now they have husky pup that will end up the same.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> There plenty of other breeds out there that have attacked people including collies,labs, JRT's andplenty more no bull breeds.


I never see the Scallies around here strutting about with their Collies or JRTs ect. Because they don't appeal as weapons, they aren't very intimidating, Pit Bulls are and as long as they're going to be the weapon of choice they need to be controlled. At the moment it's Staffies, but they seem to be getting smaller and smaller, I very very rarely see a well bred Staffie, they would never pose the same risks as PBTs as weapons with regards to sheer strength, size, power and agression.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The media is very biased in its manipulation of stories of dogs attacking people if you believe the paper then its all bull breeds or "fighting" dogs. 

A child got badly attacked in the town where I am from by an Old English Sheepdog, she had to have surgery it was very serious yet it didnt make main headlines and only had a small report in our local paper.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Solitaire said:


> Pbt's were bred to fight dogs, not people. Why shouldn't people have them?
> I don't think just anyone should be allowed to keep/breed any dog. All dogs are potentially dangerous to a degree. People should have a licensce imo


By being bred to fight they also were being bred for 'bravery' also which I think is a huge amount of the problem - I read a bite statistic report which commented on the fact that almost every other breed shows a strong disinclination to attack something bigger than itself except in very occasional circumstances. 

In certain instances, this is a brilliant trait and very useful but you can see the potential for problems.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I never see the Scallies around here strutting about with their Collies or JRTs ect. Because they don't appeal as weapons, they aren't very intimidating, Pit Bulls are and as long as they're going to be the weapon of choice they need to be controlled. At the moment it's Staffies, *but they seem to be getting smaller and smaller, I very very rarely see a well bred Staffie*, they would never pose the same risks as PBTs as weapons with regards to sheer strength, size, power and agression.


If you your looking at staffies that small then your looking at a well bred staffie, they are only ment to be small. They arent ment to be these long langy legged things.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> If you your looking at staffies that small then your looking at a well bred staffie, they are only ment to be small. They arent ment to be these long langy legged things.


do you not think its annoying when people advertise 'long legged staffies' i mean come on, there just crap bred dogs. staff should be small, short legged, like pigs.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> If you your looking at staffies that small then your looking at a well bred staffie, they are only ment to be small. They arent ment to be these long langy legged things.


I meant in width, they aren't stocky anymore.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

xPrincessx said:


> do you not think its annoying when people advertise 'long legged staffies' i mean come on, there just crap bred dogs. staff should be small, short legged, like pigs.


yer theres loads of crap staffs about these days and they are breeding them to other kind of dogs to try making them look like pits even though they dont they just look even worse than a normal staff lol


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

If you really look into it, the media dont post dog attacks done by other breeds, as soon as a pit or staff has done something bad their instantly slagged off, there was a labrador up the road from me that killed a springer spaniel, was never spoken about in local newspaper, then following week a staff attacks a dog and its instantly slated as a vicious beast.
Some one should start a petition to lift this ban or re write the legislation or something


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> If you really look into it, the media dont post dog attacks done by other breeds, as soon as a pit or staff has done something bad their instantly slagged off, there was a labrador up the road from me that killed a springer spaniel, was never spoken about in local newspaper, then following week a staff attacks a dog and its instantly slated as a vicious beast.
> *Some one should start a petition to lift this ban or re write the legislation or something*


Im sorry but do you live on this planet?
Have you done any research into it?

If you had youd know all about current groups fighting againist it.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

care to show me in the right direction then?? :S


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I have to be honest, I am very anti BSL and pro-pitbull but I cannot understand anyone claiming to "love" the breed and considering owning one when they are illegal. All they are saying is they love them enough to risk getting them shoved in dirty kennels for months, mistreated and killed for nothing. That's not love. Get a legal breed or campaign for a change in the law, yes, great. Don't knowingly own (and gloat about) pit bull type dogs in this country when you know doing so gets innocent dogs killed.


 

What they said. : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

ditto.

I'm very anti-BSL, but can partially understand it in that yes - pbs weren't bred to fight people initially, but now every chav has a pb type dog, and they are breeding them indiscriminately, maybe even purposefully for aggression in order for them to be status dogs (no point having a 'ard bull breed if they're big cuddle monsters, after all, they wont scare the other chavs and impress the chavettes who want to spawn with them for the sake of a WKD and a sniff of some glue in the back of a subaru).

IMO, we should start BSL for humans. Neuter all chavs, or even better, round them up and gas the lot of them. The human race is going down fast, someone's got to do something!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

TalulaTarantula said:


> If you really look into it, the media dont post dog attacks done by other breeds, as soon as a pit or staff has done something bad their instantly slagged off, there was a labrador up the road from me that killed a springer spaniel, was never spoken about in local newspaper, then following week a staff attacks a dog and its instantly slated as a vicious beast.
> Some one should start a petition to lift this ban or re write the legislation or something



did you or anybody report the labrador attack? the papers can only report on stories they know about


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

My local paper was contacted about a toy breed dog attacking a child, they weren`t interested, said i doesn`t make good news.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> care to show me in the right direction then?? :S


DDA watch/ staffies arn't dangereous


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> care to show me in the right direction then?? :S


Google :2thumb:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

I would take down the pictures of your pitball as people have had their dogs seized under the dda due to posting pictures online. 
The dda act is a joke law brought in by a joke government and it needs to change. The defra consultation shows that 71% of those who took part (local councils, police, kennel club etc ) would like the dda act repealed. It was due to go in front of lords for the third time on friday, but i havent heard the outcome as of yet.
I know a lot of key figures are pushing for deed not breed law, which i think is best as the current law has failed, and the current government have admitted this. We as a country cannot carry on killing dogs based on look alone. ANY dog can be dangerous, and studies have shown in terms of aggression pits did not even feature in the top 5.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I found one this week on the way back from collecting a take way.I was slightly wary of him especially as he had those pale green eyes which are a bit cold looking.I always have a spare slip lead in the car and he let me drop it over his head.He was neutered and in good condition so I knew he must have an owner.Stuck tho for reporting him to the police incase it was a death warrant.He had to spend a few hours in my car because I couldn't bring him in with my lot and he was beautifully behaved and very friendly.Word of mouth reunited him with a very relieved owner,he was a lovely dog ,friendly ,gentle and well mannered.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

just found out it did not go to lords on friday and they are awaiting a new date.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll stick with my dog... pits do nothing for me...:whistling2:

*shameless posting of my dog*:lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> The ones ive put in bold ive seen with my own eyes, the other two i hve yet to come across, niether of the two ive seen and had contact with made one attempt to attack but i suppose thats how they have been brougth up.
> 
> Plus there a lot more two it tat just having them nueterd and muzzled in a public place, they need to be registerd with the police and tattoo even then this doesnt stop them from being siezed again and have to go through the whole kenneling process again ( ive seen it happen many times)
> 
> and although it pains me to say it i have to argee with Kathy. How can you risk your "illegal breed" because you love the breed and dont think i should be illegal to own one, why not join in the fight againt the legislation instead of broadcasting that you own one for the whole world to see.


Are you sure about the Dogo?
I understood that when the DDA came in '91 or '92 (can't remember now)
there were no examples of the Dogo or Fila and only one Tosa that had been recently imported from Japan.

I personally would love a bona-fide (should that be bone-fido!!) APBT but I have to say that to repeal the law at this time would be disasterous. All the undesirables spoken about, would be after them and many unscrupulous money-hungry breeders would be churning them out.

Oh yeah,.... nice looking dog HABU :no1:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

Tds79 said:


> I would take down the pictures of your pitball as people have had their dogs seized under the dda due to posting pictures online.


thankyou for your consern but he sadley got stolen :devil: so the police ent got a chance of getting him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

snakewhisperer said:


> I personally would love a bona-fide (should that be bone-fido!!) APBT but I have to say that to repeal the law at this time would be disasterous. All the undesirables spoken about, would be after them and many unscrupulous money-hungry breeders would be churning them out.


Totally agree ^^

Also HABU that is a stunning dog  personal preference of mine over the pitbulls too,


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> Are you sure about the Dogo?
> I understood that when the DDA came in '91 or '92 (can't remember now)
> there were no examples of the Dogo or Fila and only one Tosa that had been recently imported from Japan.
> 
> ...


Yep, they were the only three id ever seen 2 where mother and pup and the other came in at a different time.



courseithurts said:


> thankyou for your consern but he sadley got stolen :devil: so the police ent got a chance of getting him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


O fantatic thats great news, for all you know the police could of since siezed him or he could have been used for fighting :censor:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

> O fantatic thats great news, for all you know the police could of since siezed him or he could have been used for fighting :censor:


most people steel these kinda dogs for either fighting, or for breeding, so lets hope he/she was 'done' to prevent more pups being made into fighting dogs, or get slammed on death row.

i found this website today, most the dogs are claimed to be staffs, or staff crosses, but i still abit of pit in most of them.

Our Dog'shttp://www.giveadeathrowdogahome.org.uk/our_dogs.html


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I had 2 pits back in the late 80's / early 90's,i had a boy that i had to give away when i split up with my "then" girlfriend,luckily i gave him to a friend who had him till the day he died at the ripe old age of 13,i also had a bitch that i kept untill she was passed away at 12.
They were both very different dogs,the boy liked other dogs and lived his life living with an alsatian where as the girl hated anything with fur that moved,,,one of my favourite breeds the are.
If anyone wanted to buy a pure one then they are still some about "if" you know the right people.
When i lived in southeast London i used to visit Ed Reed in Streatham to get my collars / harnesses made,he was the Canadian Wrestler that brought the first 2 pits into the country.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd have my rottweiler over a pit or staff anyday..


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

i wouldnt say of them have pit in they just all staffie crosses.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

chandelierman said:


> I had 2 pits back in the late 80's / early 90's,i had a boy that i had to give away when i split up with my "then" girlfriend,luckily i gave him to a friend who had him till the day he died at the ripe old age of 13,i also had a bitch that i kept untill she was passed away at 12.
> They were both very different dogs,the boy liked other dogs and lived his life living with an alsatian where as the girl hated anything with fur that moved,,,one of my favourite breeds the are.
> If anyone wanted to buy a pure one then they are still some about "if" you know the right people.
> When i lived in southeast London i used to visit Ed Reed in Streatham to get my collars / harnesses made,he was the Canadian Wrestler that brought the first 2 pits into the country.


i agree, these dogs can make great family pets, and live with other animals. i no people with them and they have cats ECT

they are one of my favorite breeds aswell. i hate to hear them slated for no reason. x


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> i wouldnt say of them have pit in they just all staffie crosses.


 
you mean on the website i posted hun? x


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

yes, there is one that is possible "type" but you can get "type" looking dogs from breeding a staff to lots of different breeds that arent pits


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> yes, there is one that is possible "type" but you can get "type" looking dogs from breeding a staff to lots of different breeds that arent pits


i love the girl in the 1st pic. 
but the website on a whole made me wanna cry, those poor dogs.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

people with lousy dog skills should not have powerful breeds, especially ones bred for aggression... they should maybe consider another breed rather than a pit or something...

it's like someone who is a poor driver getting a corvette or ferrari...

yeah, they may be able to handle it or maybe not... they may or may not end up a menace to society ...

it's not the car or dog that is going to be out of control as much as it may be the owner...

those fi-fi dogs are as bad as any pit pound for pound... but you can kick a fi-fi dog a lot further than a pit... so the likelyhood of having your face removed by the dog is less than that of a pitbull...

most dog owners have not a clue as to what they are doing and it shows on the dogs they own...

same with a bad driver... the dents and scratches on their corvette shows how good a driver they are...

no wonder there are so many dog shows about screwed up dogs on television...


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

genuine question. why is it that pit bulls are the 'desirable' banned breed & not any of the other banned breeds?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

xPrincessx said:


> most people steel these kinda dogs for either fighting, or for breeding, so lets hope he/she was 'done' to prevent more pups being made into fighting dogs, or get slammed on death row.
> 
> i found this website today, most the dogs are claimed to be staffs, or staff crosses, but i still abit of pit in most of them.
> 
> Our Dog's


I noticed 3 possible of types on there although angles from photos make it difficult anyway.

Because pits are much easier to get hold of mind you i havent see a good example of a pit in ages so most of they arent even pits at all the are just of type, but sadly that why most of they get PTS for being nothing more than of type.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

why is it idiots love boasting about owning pitts? as others said if your dog gets confiscted its condemmed to a pretty crap life until its ended.im not having a go at the two who posted,the red pitt was lush shame he got stolen prob ended up living with an idiot.

i was in a shop the other day chatting to a lady with a black pom then another lady came over (chav scumbag) who was bragging that "her pitt bull would use the puppy as a chew toy" oh how i had to bite my tongue.

makes me laugh as when i told pom lady what dogs i had her faced dropped then came the look of horror. yet my dogs are 100% in every aspect.... unlike her dog who has never been left,is carried around in a bag all the time,she wont let it socialise or meet other dogs due to fear of it getting hurt,is prob more of a timebomb than one of mine would ever be. 

tbh pittbulls have become more lethal and notorias becuase they are banned as the idiots like the fact they own a banned so called dangerous dog.

i hate BSL. but i hate idiots who own dogs.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Absolutly love these beautiful dogs, would love to know what others think of them?
> please dont be to stereotypical , i have a tendancy to get quite defensive about these dogs LOL


Now when you say "PITBULL" what do you actually mean, Coz.

Pitbull is just a generic term that really includes several breeds of dogs that have pit-ring history or pit-ring capabilities with bull blood.

The dog that is properly banned so to say is the American pit bull terrier, Or a dog with American pit bull terrier blood. 

But the term "PITBULL" includes Staffordshire bull terriers/English bull terrier/American bull terrier/American pit bull terrier/Irish bull terrier/American bull dog/Even the Boxer fits in the pitbull box's. And the cross's of any of these with another breed.

An American pit bull terrier is a pitbull, But not every pitbull is a American pit bull terrier.

But either way there great dogs, There only down full is there eagerness to please there owner that is there only down full, 
When the wrong owner has them. And demands them to do wrong things is a mark over the breed.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

I think they are great dogs they really appeal to me as i am really into my athletic breeds and pit bulls are second to none in that department. they are stunning dogs but i have to agree on there ban for the simple fact that the breed has suffered a lot over the years even though since the ban these dogs are still going underground and involved in fighting etc but nowhere near as much as when they where legal. i think they are a time bomb to be honest especially with other dogs they where bred for one thing only and it is in there blood but they can be very loving to humans much like the staffies but they are also more unpredictable imo since a lot lot of the breeders didn't always breed for temperament etc. 





teshu said:


> genuine question. why is it that pit bulls are the 'desirable' banned breed & not any of the other banned breeds?


it's obviously really, they are the mike tyson of the dog world if you look at dogo argentino and the fila they are not a fighting dog by breed they are actually hunting dogs which very little known about them by the average person and if you look at the tosa they are a Japanese fighting dog which are very rarely known over here since they didn't really get bred over here. but American pits have a very large history which is familiar to a lot of people and where extremely common. they appeal to to the wrong people which also boost there rep they have an intimidating look and history. They are very trainable so many wannabe gangstas could probably train a pit to do what ever it wanted to do in a lot of cases intimidation and aggression towards people. Also the name pitbull sounds badass so that could be another reason lol but there are many factors that make them the most desirable.


----------



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

> i think they are a time bomb to be honest especially with other dogs they where bred for one thing only and it is in there blood


what? Bullbaiting?!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

allsturns said:


> what? Bullbaiting?!


I think you will find they where bred to fight.


----------



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

ryanr1987 said:


> I think you will find they where bred to fight.


As a bullbreed I think you will actually find that their original purpose was bullbaiting. When this was made illegal they then moved on to ratting before even being involved in fighting. Fighting came along far later than the origin of the breed and this is not the purpose for which they were initially bred. Any dog can be _trained_ to fight, they can not be _bred_ to do it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Pit Bull Breed History -- Pitbull


By the 16th century, nearly every town in England had its own baiting ring. The popularity of baiting events was unparalleled at the time, as was their ability to draw spectators from every level of society. Their popularity was further enhanced by the misguided perception that prolonged torture ensured the tenderness of the meat. 
In baiting events, no more than one or two dogs were unleashed on the bull. They were trained to unrelentingly harass the bulls until they collapsed from fatigue, their injuries, or both. These episodes lasted for prolonged periods, sometimes as long as three or four hours. Eventually, the public's grew bored with bulls and introduced a creative flair to the sport, baiting dogs with bears, boars, horses, and even monkeys! 







In 1406, Edmond de Langley - the Duke of York - produced a short treatise for Henry IV entitled, "The Master of the Game and of Hawks." In it, he described a descendent of the ancient Mastiffs that he called the "Alaunt", the most commonly used baiting dog of the era. A 1585 painting of the Alaunts hunting wild boar portrayed lean, muscular animals with profound similarities to the dogs we know as pit bulls. Baiting was made illegal by the British parliament in 1835. However, this legislation did little to satiate the public's desire to watch the spectacle of dogs in fighting sports. As a result, their attention turned to a variety of other pursuits such as ratting - a practice in which a dog was thrown in a pit with a varying number of rats. The dogs raced against the clock and each other to determine which one could kill the most rats in the shortest period of time. The "pit" in pit bulls comes from the fact that ratting occurred in a pit that kept the rats from escaping.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

people seem to be forgetting that in this country there is very few proper apts, the amount of times i have people tell me they have a pit yet their dog is nothing more than a cross. 
any dog can be trained to fight and there is more attacks by labs than pits. Trained properly and with correct ownership imo they are one of the best dogs around. But again this comes back to something needs to be done with regards to who can own dogs.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> people seem to be forgetting that in this country there is very few proper apts, the amount of times i have people tell me they have a pit yet their dog is nothing more than a cross.
> any dog can be trained to fight and there is more attacks by labs than pits. *Trained properly and with correct ownership imo they are one of the best dogs around*. But again this comes back to something needs to be done with regards to who can own dogs.


few dogs of any kind are properly raised and socialized...

most dogs are blithering fools because of their owners... here at least in the states...

they bark, jump on people, don't obey... on and on...

most people are failures when it comes to having a well rounded dog...

that's just the ugly truth of it... watch people walk their dogs... the dog usually walks the owner... sad but true.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

allsturns said:


> As a bullbreed I think you will actually find that their original purpose was bullbaiting. When this was made illegal they then moved on to ratting before even being involved in fighting. Fighting came along far later than the origin of the breed and this is not the purpose for which they were initially bred. *Any dog can be trained to fight, they can not be bred to do it*.


since the bull baiting days apbt where selectively bred to produce a better fighting dog. i'm sorry but what you said in bold was a bit silly. so you can train a golden retriever that has been bred as a working dog for many years to fight relentlessly against another dog at a high pace without giving up? no you can't the reason why the APBT was used because of it's athletic ability and willingness to fight for very long periods of time you can't just teach that to any dog lol what dog fighters would do is bring there dog up, get it even fitter for fighting long periods of time because they can they had the mentality and they do not give up if say a gsd was used it's mentality would not be there to do the job. Yes american pits where used to bait bulls and rats but the main reason was for combat. the breed has gone in many different directions a family pet, good working dog etc but if you read up on the true history of the breed you will find what they where bred for.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

HABU said:


> few dogs of any kind are properly raised and socialized...
> 
> most dogs are blithering fools because of their owners... here at least in the states...
> 
> ...


Its the same here, my girl is a nightmare but is making progress every day, she was attacked by a dog whos owner had no control over. My boy is a solid 8 stone and is a fantastic dog, esp considering he was badly mistreated by his previous owner and was apparently a "untrainable" dog. 
I think the problem is anyone can buy a dog, but people need educating about training etc esp if buying a powerful breed like a pit.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

HABU said:


> few dogs of any kind are properly raised and socialized...
> 
> most dogs are blithering fools because of their owners... here at least in the states...
> 
> ...


i completely agree it really really winds me up how many people take dogs for granted. a puppy doesnt just one day decide to pee outside its needs to be trained. a dog wont just get on with other dogs becuase there dogs..a dog wont come back if you let if off the lead,..you get my drift.
i get so bloody annoyed!?!...
ive worked so god damn hard with my dogs and its paid off they are awesome,but still i get looked at by other dog owners like a peice of dirt or horror becuase i own 3 'so called dangerous dogs' when my three are probably more socialised more well behaved and respective of me and strangers than there dog will ever be. so what i like blowing my trumpet im proud as!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm no dog expert but i've had a few over the years... made my share of mistakes as well... but i observed and learned... keeping animals and fish and nature makes one a keen observer... knowing how to "read" an animal, be it a snake, lizard, cat or dog...

no one taught me but oddly enough all these experts are telling folks what i've said for years... my ways and what dogs do and think...

body language... most communication with dogs is posture, bearing and body language... your actions and reactions...

most dogs are very confused souls... most owners are erratic and inconsistent... the results are confused dogs or dogs that have it all wrong...


like when a dog get excited and misbehaves... people want to calm it generally... that just gives affection to the dog and rewards said behavior and re-enforces the behavior... like jumping on people at the door... people almost always pet the dog and try to get it to stop by trying to settle it down... but the dog just sees affection and attention when it jumps on people so it contines doing it... it thinks that is what it is supposed to do... same with the barking at strangers...

attention is attention generally to dogs... it's praise whether the owner intends that or not...

what the owner is trying to do and what the dog reads from your efforts can be polar opposites...

then the owners get frustrated and don't even think...

oh and dogs do not understand english very well... some can learn quite a few words but you can't engage them in conversation... like so many do... dogs aren't like small children where you have to explain things...

speak dog...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

HABU said:


> i'm no dog expert but i've had a few over the years... made my share of mistakes as well... but i observed and learned... keeping animals and fish and nature makes one a keen observer... knowing how to "read" an animal, be it a snake, lizard, cat or dog...
> 
> no one taught me but oddly enough all these experts are telling folks what i've said for years... my ways and what dogs do and think...
> 
> ...


well said... :notworthy::no1:


----------



## allsturns (Dec 14, 2010)

ryanr1987 said:


> since the bull baiting days apbt where selectively bred to produce a better fighting dog. i'm sorry but what you said in bold was a bit silly. so you can train a golden retriever that has been bred as a working dog for many years to fight relentlessly against another dog at a high pace without giving up? no you can't the reason why the APBT was used because of it's athletic ability and willingness to fight for very long periods of time you can't just teach that to any dog lol what dog fighters would do is bring there dog up, get it even fitter for fighting long periods of time because they can they had the mentality and they do not give up if say a gsd was used it's mentality would not be there to do the job. Yes american pits where used to bait bulls and rats but the main reason was for combat. the breed has gone in many different directions a family pet, good working dog etc but if you read up on the true history of the breed you will find what they where bred for.


As the history has already been posted by Habu I see no need to go into that further. As an owner of 2 different species of bullbreeds I stand by what I have said. While I wouldn't dispute for a second the characteristics desired of the breed, these charecteristics are the same ones desired within bullbreeds as a whole.
Here's a link to the breed standard: American Pit Bull Terrier - Breed Standard


----------



## TheMonk (Jan 15, 2010)

courseithurts said:


> think this poem about sums them up
> 
> image


 
That poem is so sad *Tears* I've never kept a pit before but they sure are beautiful doggies!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*mogwai* said:


> genuine question. why is it that pit bulls are the 'desirable' banned breed & not any of the other banned breeds?


I think that one of the main reasons is, its easier to create DIY pits than the other banned breeds, there are very few genuine APBT in the UK but an awful lot of long legged staffy cross pit types, try recreating a Filo


----------

